

Mars Curiosity Descent - Ultra HD 30fps Smooth-Motion - 7c8011dda3f3b
http://youtu.be/Esj5juUzhpU

======
Bud
An absolutely extraordinary feat of video editing. This isn't just from mere
"splicing together" of photos; the original source is only 4fps and with much
less color quality.

------
vishaldpatel
With soundtrack: <http://tinyurl.com/924zl5u> (youtubedoubler, john murphy -
surface of the sun and the above video)

------
laserDinosaur
Since this is made from splicing together all the photos, I assume then that
the sounds are just being faked?

~~~
Cushman
Yes, the sound is fake. There is sound on Mars, though very quiet from our
perspective, but the rover (and especially the lander) doesn't have a
microphone.

I did find this totally cool video that uses the status tones the lander sent
back to earth, though: [http://www.space.com/17110-screaming-down-to-mars-how-
curios...](http://www.space.com/17110-screaming-down-to-mars-how-curiosity-s-
descent-sounded-video.html)

~~~
laserDinosaur
Ha, I guess that makes sense.

